# ooh lovely



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Now I know I said I wouldnt be buying any more cages but look at this beauty, do you think its too big for rats? Hamster cage | eBay UK


----------



## secretpennell (Mar 29, 2010)

:w00t: :nonod:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

secretpennell said:


> :w00t: :nonod:


You no likey?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I reckon I could get my two dogs in there, think I will bid for it... :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I reckon I could get my two dogs in there, think I will bid for it... :lol: :lol:


See I knew I shouldnt post it, now theres going to be a huge bidding war


----------



## debs9019 (Feb 7, 2010)

haha i saw this on the hamster forum, and yea totally i can put my cats in there :w00t:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

iv already got my eye on it for my rabbits.... i think i could fit all 22 in there, including my continental giant!!!

keep yerrr mitts off, am willing to bid up to £200 on that beauty of a cage


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

what a bargin!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im so fed up now, I was only planning on going up to £150 on it, oh well I cant let that beauty slip through my fingers can I.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

:nonod: wasnt expecting that! :blink:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> :nonod: wasnt expecting that! :blink:


You know you want it


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You know you want it


Oh what the hell go on then :w00t: could you maybe source me another one so i can stop off at the petshop and buy all their animals to cram into this amazingly oversized cage??   :001_tongue:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> See I knew I shouldnt post it, now theres going to be a huge bidding war


Well it's quite big so I'm thinking I could get 5 hamsters in there too as well as the dogs and maybe a guinea pig or two?...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Maybe THATS the one for my 4 yo


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think big cages are overrated, my rats are happy in their jam jars, they never complain .


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got a seed holder for the wild birds that's bigger than that
I keep 23 rats in it


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd pay them to destroy it with a sledgehammer.


----------



## secretpennell (Mar 29, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> You no likey?


Naa. I'd prefer it in orange and aqua.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> what a bargin!


yes........if you're a gnat

or actually flea circus springs to mind


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I think big cages are overrated, my rats are happy in their jam jars, they never complain .


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Pomegranate said:


> I'd pay them to destroy it with a sledgehammer.


Does anyone live in middlesex? I was thinking if we bid on it would someone get it and bin it so it isnt used for anything living.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Im so fed up now, I was only planning on going up to £150 on it, oh well I cant let that beauty slip through my fingers can I.


ill fight you for it!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Does anyone live in middlesex? I was thinking if we bid on it would someone get it and bin it so it isnt used for anything living.


HAHA go smash it up and bin it right in front of them!!! i would love to see there faces


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh god there's another one.  And they want £20 for it! 

Preloved | hamster cage good price for what you get extra for sale in Llangollen, Denbighshire, UK


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh gawd, that playball is about the same size as the cage, at least nobody will buy that, well I hope nobody would pay £20 for what isnt really big enough for a travel cage.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Pomegranate said:


> Oh god there's another one.  And they want £20 for it!
> 
> Preloved | hamster cage good price for what you get extra for sale in Llangollen, Denbighshire, UK


eugh! Thats hurrendous!! The poor hammy that used to live in that


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

That 'cage' is utterly horrendous! I can't believe that ANYBODY would think that was an ok home for anything living - it should never have been allowed off the production line! That thing would be too small for my harvest mouse to live in. I might bid on it just to make sure nobody has a chance to try and keep anything in it - actually t might make a lovely playtoy for my mice INSIDE of their cage!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

colliewobble said:


> That 'cage' is utterly horrendous! I can't believe that ANYBODY would think that was an ok home for anything living - it should never have been allowed off the production line! That thing would be too small for my harvest mouse to live in. I might bid on it just to make sure nobody has a chance to try and keep anything in it - actually t might make a lovely playtoy for my mice INSIDE of their cage!!


Thats something I considered but Im nowhere near it, I bet it would make a nice mouse house for inside the proper cage.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

No I'm nowhere near it, but maybe they would post it? I hardly think it would be that hard or expensive - I've seen bigger shoeboxes!


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

It's going in under 3 hours. Cheque books (and mallets) at the ready.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

what mansions! 

poor critters that end up living in them


----------

